# Best Racks In UK?



## rsklReptiles (Jul 14, 2010)

im wanting to get a rack which is cost effective and well designed

preferably to be used with 33ltr lidless racks

i have thought about building my own using aluminium square tube/ connectors whihch works out at £80 for the first level then 60 every other level

not sure which is the best route to go down

any ideas?


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

The Pro racks are pretty good, not too pricey either
http://pro-racks.com/double large.html


----------



## rsklReptiles (Jul 14, 2010)

are they made from aluminum box section? i dont like the look of the round tubes 

euro racks look good but lack features theyre more just heated shelving than a rack


----------



## rsklReptiles (Jul 14, 2010)

i like the look of this but dont need that many levels, but would want it so i can add more levels when needed


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

rosswaa said:


> i like the look of this but dont need that many levels, but would want it so i can add more levels when needed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

